# Royal Canin..does anyone feed it?



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anyone here feed Royal Canin dog food and if so which type do you buy. I have never thought of it as a great dog food but someone told me it was really good for little dogs with tartar problems...i.e. Kissi...
I went to the store to purchase a trial bag and the only one for tartar "reduction" was specifically formulated for Yorkies...is this the one I should feed? As usual, there was no one at Petsmart that had a clue







and I e-mailed Royal Canin about two weeks ago and have not received a reply.
Linda


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Linda!

When I got Shayna through a friend of the breeder, she was being fed Royal Canin (short story: breeder was from W. Virgina, but her friend, who lives in Fairfax, VA, transported the dog for me). The breeder's friend has 3 Malts herself. She told me that the breeder was feeding something else (which I don't recall now), but that she gave Shayna the same food her dogs ate -- Royal Canin Special 30 Formula (it's supposed to be for "Sensitive Small Breed", see http://www.royalcanin.us/dogfood/minispecial.html).

I bought the Royal Canin puppy formula for Shayna and then weened her to better foods (e.g. Innova, California Natural). After a while, Shayna wouldn't really eat the better stuff. Even to this day, if I want her to eat the better dry food (e.g Canidae), I have to mix it with some wet. I usually buy my food at a nearby specialty pet store which stocks all the good food (I'm sooo lucky!). They carried Royal Canin for cats, but not for dogs. When I asked them about this, they said that they used to carry it, but they no longer do, because it was not the best dog food. Royal Canin, they said, puts too much filler like corn in their dry food. When I mentioned that Shayna seems to eat it more than the better dry food, they said it's probably the corn filler Shayna likes because it is sweet, but again not necessarily the best for Shayna. They did also say that Royal Canin is probably the best food Petsmart and Petco carries. 

Now, I give her Royal Canin Special 30, but at least 2 times a week (mostly on weekends), I'll give her dry/wet food mixture, but I'll only give the better dry food with the wet. I'm trying to finish the bag of Canidae we have. I mix it with the wet food by Merrick, Chicken Soup for Dog Lover's Soul, Evangers, Innova, etc. I recently read somewhere that I should try to match the dry with the wet food manufacturer, as it provides for a more balanced mix, so I'll probably try Merrick dry since Shayna really likes Merrick.

I looked at the Royal Canin website, and there is one food that specifically mentions that it is good for tartar (see http://www.royalcanin.us/dogfood/minidental.html). It's marketed as:

"Dog Food For Small Breed Adult Dogs (up to 20 lbs.) over 10 months of age with dental health problems
With teeth which are proportionally too large for the jaw, the small dog is often very sensitive to bucco-dental problems. This encourages the deposit of dental plaque which in turn leads to the formation of tartar. Small dogs have a much longer life expectancy than larger ones, and this oral sensitivity does not become any less significant. In the long term, tartar can lead to gum inflammation and even the loss of teeth, which discourages the dog from eating. " 

But if your little one does not have "dental health problems", then do you really need something for tartar?
That said, I do notice that Shayna now has an ongoing tear stain problem with the Royal Canin. But it may be caused by other things. Hope the above helps.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I would suggest purchasing PetzLife Oral Care for your dog and not rely on the dog food to take care of the problem.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I use the Royal Canin puppy food, I live in Amarillo Texas and I don't know of too many places to buy dog food other than PetsMart. Maybe at some Vets. We were told to keep on the puppy food until she's ready for the Adult food. Then we could give her the one for Yorkshires or **** zu's


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hi Linda!
> 
> When I got Shayna through a friend of the breeder, she was being fed Royal Canin (short story: breeder was from W. Virgina, but her friend, who lives in Fairfax, VA, transported the dog for me). The breeder's friend has 3 Malts herself. She told me that the breeder was feeding something else (which I don't recall now), but that she gave Shayna the same food her dogs ate -- Royal Canin Special 30 Formula (it's supposed to be for "Sensitive Small Breed", see http://www.royalcanin.us/dogfood/minispecial.html).
> 
> ...


I agree that the Royal Canin bag reads like a lot of filler...Kissi definately does not have teeth that are too large...she has tiny little nubs!! She is prone to tartar build up and the vet recommended some gel for tartar but it gives her diarrhea (she has a tendency towards IBS). I feed Merrick canned (her new fav. is lamb sausage & ricej) w/veggies & sometimes lowfat cottage cheese and Sammy Snacks dry kibble (lite formula...Kissi is a little porker). Someone suggested the Royal Canin so I thought I would see if anyone here used it ...thanks for the info, I think I will leave it in the store.

BTW before I bought Mia (my 10 month old) I talked with an older lady in WVa. that had a friend who lived in Fairfax Va transport her pups... she did not have what I was looking for at the time.
Linda


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I feed Pudding Royal Canin's Special 30. I think it's the bag with the Westie on it. He loves it and won't eat anything else... The way I see it is, no matter how good the food is, it's no good if your dog won't eat it! lol... I tried feeding Pudding other stuff but he really prefers the Royal Canin, maybe because it's got tiny kibbles. He won't chew on anything large.. lol... Picky little guy. But Pudding'd doing well with the Royal Canin and he doesn't have any tartar problems. But if you feed can stuff, it might be more of a concern. Maybe go for a dental work once a year at the vets! Or brush regularly. Pudding hates it though.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had asked the same question about 4-5 months ago and the SM members that fed it, fed all different types. I selected the Yorkie and the girls are doing great on it. It's the only kibble that Lacie has been willing to eat for more than 2-3 days. They have both been on it for about 5 months.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

When I got Izzy his breeder was feeding him Royal Canin. We switched b/c RC has corn in it (a filler that can carry aflatoxin).


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

My all eat Royal Canin and love it, special 30. Also want to mention they have no staining, but not sure if it's the food or not.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

i use the royal canin puppy 33 formula and bentley eats it. his poo doesn't stink as much, sometimes not at all and he doesn't stinky like a yucky doggie. i want to try chickn soup but i don't know where to get it. i didn't know that royal canin used corn as a filler. of all the bags i read, i didnt read royal canin's.


----------

